# Spal - Milan: 26 maggio 2019. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Spal - Milan, partita in programma domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30. E' ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019.

Il Milan, quinto, può ancora sperare in un posto in Champions. Due possibilità: pareggio o sconfitta dell'Atalanta contro il Sassuolo o pareggio o sconfitta dell'Inter contro l'Empoli ancora in corsa per la salvezza.

Dove vedere Spal - Milan?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Love (19 Maggio 2019)

partita per noi difficile...la spal è una squadra tosta e non ci regalerà assolutamente nulla...poi giochiamo in contemporanea con le altre e visto il poco carattere che abbiamo mi sa che soffriremo la cosa...champions difficile,direi impossibile...l'atalanta con il sassuolo vince...ci potrebbe essere una possibilità con l'inter...che è proprio a pezzi e affronta l'empoli che sta volando...ma alla fine i nerazzurri alla fine la vinceranno..speriamo almeno nel 5 posto a questo punto.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spal - Milan, partita in programma domenica 26 maggio 2019. Orario ancora da definire. E' ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019.
> 
> Il Milan, quinto, può ancora sperare in un posto in Champions. Due possibilità: pareggio o sconfitta dell'Atalanta contro il Sassuolo o pareggio o sconfitta dell'Inter contro l'Empoli ancora in corsa per la salvezza.
> 
> ...


ma non saranno tutte alle 15?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2019)

Non vinceremo mai, a meno che non ce la vendano

E sarebbe comunuqe abbastanza inutile


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Non la vinceremo mai, la Spal insieme al Bologna è la squadra di bassa classifica più forte del girone di ritorno, sono in forma e vogliono chiudere bene davanti al loro pubblico. Non ci regaleranno niente
Con un punto siamo matematicamente ai gironi di Europa League, poi in caso di vittoria faremo i calcoli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Durissima.. durissima. Non solo dovremo vincere.. ma sperare anche che da bergamo o milano arrivino buone notizie..


----------



## markjordan (19 Maggio 2019)

vale + di una finale di cl
rinascita o ulteriore purgatorio
la sento come a perugia , durissima , decisiva


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Durissima.. durissima. Non solo dovremo vincere.. ma sperare anche che da bergamo o milano arrivino buone notizie..



... a me basterebbe vincerla ed un pari a Milano...


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

avete visto il primo tempo di udinese - spal ?
l'udinese penetrava come il burro la difesa avversario.
tre palle da fermo e tre reti di giocatori liberi,portiere che neanche si tuffa
okaka sembrava ibra contro questi.

poi si sono adagiati ed hanno preso goal,ma la gara era finita.
sono andati in vacanza a 42 in classifica


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Forza Empoli!

E speriamo di non prendere gol da quello scarpone di petagna...


----------



## CarpeDiem (19 Maggio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> partita per noi difficile...la spal è una squadra tosta e non ci regalerà assolutamente nulla...poi giochiamo in contemporanea con le altre e visto il poco carattere che abbiamo mi sa che soffriremo la cosa...champions difficile,direi impossibile...l'atalanta con il sassuolo vince...ci potrebbe essere una possibilità con l'inter...che è proprio a pezzi e affronta l'empoli che sta volando...ma alla fine i nerazzurri alla fine la vinceranno..speriamo almeno nel 5 posto a questo punto.



Capisco il pessimismo, ma non credo che la Roma ci recupererà quattro punti


----------



## showtaarabt (20 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Capisco il pessimismo, ma non credo che la Roma ci recupererà quattro punti



Gli basta recuperarne 3 che ci è davanti...
Per avere la certezza del 5 posto dobbiamo almeno pareggiare o la Roma non vincere...

Comunque raga per come è girato tutto il campionato il colmo sarebbe tutti a 66 punti dove andiamo in Champions per un pareggio contro la già salva Spal...


----------



## Love (20 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Capisco il pessimismo, ma non credo che la Roma ci recupererà quattro punti



la roma è a due punti...se vince e noi perdiamo ci supera...


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spal - Milan, partita in programma domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30. E' ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019.
> 
> Il Milan, quinto, può ancora sperare in un posto in Champions. Due possibilità: pareggio o sconfitta dell'Atalanta contro il Sassuolo o pareggio o sconfitta dell'Inter contro l'Empoli ancora in corsa per la salvezza.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## andreima (21 Maggio 2019)

Come gli altri biscottino noi potremmo comprarla e siamo pari hahahahhah


----------



## sette (21 Maggio 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> la roma è a due punti...se vince e noi perdiamo ci supera...



temo possa finire così


----------



## zlatan (21 Maggio 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> vale + di una finale di cl
> rinascita o ulteriore purgatorio
> la sento come a perugia , durissima , decisiva



Io l'avrei sentita come a Perugia se l'atalanta avesse perso. 
Comunque la sentirò tanto non si sa mai


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo il CorSport e Sky

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Borini*


----------



## giannigrenoli (22 Maggio 2019)

Le finali si vincono...., e questa lo è


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spal - Milan, partita in programma domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30. E' ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019.
> 
> Il Milan, quinto, può ancora sperare in un posto in Champions. Due possibilità: pareggio o sconfitta dell'Atalanta contro il Sassuolo o pareggio o sconfitta dell'Inter contro l'Empoli ancora in corsa per la salvezza.
> 
> ...



Va vinta, dobbiamo andare in campo con gli occhi della tigre e mettere sul rettangolo verde tutto quello che abbiamo...non lasciare nulla di intentato..se poi le altre vinceranno non avremo rimpianti..
L'Atalanta sappiamo già che ha un accordo col sassuolo e quindi vincerà, speriamo l'Empoli regga con l'Inter...

del resto com'era la storia "non puoi pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va vinta, dobbiamo andare in campo con gli occhi della tigre e mettere sul rettangolo verde tutto quello che abbiamo...non lasciare nulla di intentato..se poi le altre vinceranno non avremo rimpianti..
> L'Atalanta sappiamo già che ha un accordo col sassuolo e quindi vincerà, speriamo l'Empoli regga con l'Inter...
> 
> del resto com'era la storia "non puoi pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro"



AHAHAHAHAHA esatto. The mighty Empoli non lo puoi dominare a San Siro, Pippo Inzaghi fu chiaro su questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHA esatto. The mighty Empoli non lo puoi dominare a San Siro, Pippo Inzaghi fu chiaro su questo.



Speriamo spalletti prenda nota....


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spal - Milan, partita in programma domenica 26 maggio 2019 alle ore 20:30. E' ultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019.
> 
> Il Milan, quinto, può ancora sperare in un posto in Champions. Due possibilità: pareggio o sconfitta dell'Atalanta contro il Sassuolo o pareggio o sconfitta dell'Inter contro l'Empoli ancora in corsa per la salvezza.
> 
> ...



Partita da vincere, come una finale.

Purtroppo però tutto dipende dalla partita di Firenze, se la Fiorentina dovesse vincerla a San Siro farebbero il biscotto di sicuro. Bisogna sperare che il Genoa non perda costringendo l'Empoli a cercare perlomeno di pareggiare.

Il Sassuolo sinceramente non vedo proprio come possa fare risultato a Bergamo.

Peccato per questa situazione. Chiudere a 68 e non andare in Champions sarebbe proprio una beffa.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita da vincere, come una finale.
> 
> Purtroppo però tutto dipende dalla partita di Firenze, se la Fiorentina dovesse vincerla a San Siro farebbero il biscotto di sicuro. Bisogna sperare che il Genoa non perda costringendo l'Empoli a cercare perlomeno di pareggiare.
> 
> ...



Si gioca a campo neutro (a Sassuolo)...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si gioca a campo neutro (a Sassuolo)...



Giusto, hai ragione. Difficile comunque che il Sassuolo faccia risultato, anche nel proprio stadio.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si gioca a campo neutro (a Sassuolo)...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, hai ragione. Difficile comunque che il Sassuolo faccia risultato, anche nel proprio stadio.



L' Atalanta sta vendendo i biglietti a 8 euro, sarà come giocasse in casa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto, hai ragione. Difficile comunque che il Sassuolo faccia risultato, anche nel proprio stadio.



quella partita è più scontata del ghiaccio al Polo Nord. Vincerà l' Atalanta con buona pace di Percassi e di Squinzi che avrà il MAPEI in Champions, soldoni e visibilità per tutti. 

Ho più fiducia nell' Empoli, anche se le probabilità di un pareggio sono molto basse, direi 20% massimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quella partita è più scontata del ghiaccio al Polo Nord. Vincerà l' Atalanta con buona pace di Percassi e di Squinzi che avrà il MAPEI in Champions, soldoni e visibilità per tutti.
> 
> Ho più fiducia nell' Empoli, anche se le probabilità di un pareggio sono molto basse, direi 20% massimo



In veritá Squinzi incasserbbe piú arrivando decimo che dai maggiori ricavi del Mapei con l’Atalanta in CL.

Ma in ogni caso la questione non é rilevante perché al 99% saremo esclusi dalla uefa dalle coppe a fronte dei 3 bilanci vicino ai -100 milioni (e quest anno pure la cifra é simile). Finché non faremo almeno un paio d’anni con bilanci in convergenza verso il pareggio scordiamoci i oroventi e la partecipazione alle coppe, anche perché diversamente da City, PSG, Roma e Inter prima di noi, ormai non abbiamo piú diritto al Settlement agreement


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá Squinzi incasserbbe piú arrivando decimo che dai maggiori ricavi del Mapei con l’Atalanta in CL.
> 
> Ma in ogni caso la questione non é rilevante perché al 99% saremo esclusi dalla uefa dalle coppe a fronte dei 3 bilanci vicino ai -100 milioni (e quest anno pure la cifra é simile). Finché non faremo almeno un paio d’anni con bilanci in convergenza verso il pareggio scordiamoci i oroventi e la partecipazione alle coppe, anche perché diversamente da City, PSG, Roma e Inter prima di noi, ormai non abbiamo piú diritto al Settlement agreement



ma perché dovrebbero squalificarci? Il Fair Play Finanziario cita testuali parole che in caso di cambio di proprietà sono previste altre forme di penalizzazione come voluntary o settlement Agreement. Noi ne abbiamo cambiate 3 di proprietà e l'ultima al di là del 100 di rosso di quest'anno, ha ricapitalizzato e azzerato il debito. Se non sbaglio a fine 2018 trapelava che UEFA e Milan avessero trovato un accordo per breakeven a per il campionato 20/21.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Maggio 2019)

Dimentichiamoci di Reggio Emilio, l'Atalanta al 90% vincerà e pure facile. Occhi puntati piuttosto a San Siro, sperando che l'Inter faccia la frittata. Tutto questo, ovviamente, dando per scontato (che poi tanto scontato non lo è) che noi faremo il nostro dovere a Ferrara.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma perché dovrebbero squalificarci? Il Fair Play Finanziario cita testuali parole che in caso di cambio di proprietà sono previste altre forme di penalizzazione come voluntary o settlement Agreement. Noi ne abbiamo cambiate 3 di proprietà e l'ultima al di là del 100 di rosso di quest'anno, ha ricapitalizzato e azzerato il debito. Se non sbaglio a fine 2018 trapelava che UEFA e Milan avessero trovato un accordo per breakeven a per il campionato 20/21.



Le considerazioni relative al cambio di proprietá sono valide per società che non siano giá sotto penalizzazione.
Noi abbiamo la penalizzazione dell’anno scorso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le considerazioni relative al cambio di proprietá sono valide per società che non siano giá sotto penalizzazione.
> Noi abbiamo la penalizzazione dell’anno scorso.



Chiunque capisce l'ABC dell' economia, capisce la nefandezza del Fair Play Finanziario, che di Fair play non ha nulla, anzi mantiene lo status-quo. Spero in una Superlega senza UEFA.


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Mi aspetto un primo tempo soporifero


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

*Designato Valeri. Al VAR, Mariani.*


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo il CorSport e Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri. Al VAR, Mariani.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)

*Formazione per Mediaset: Conti favorito su Abate.

Donnarumma
Conti
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Borini*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Chiunque capisce l'ABC dell' economia, capisce la nefandezza del Fair Play Finanziario, che di Fair play non ha nulla, anzi mantiene lo status-quo. Spero in una Superlega senza UEFA.



Non è affatto nefando.
Evita che le proprietà si indebitino a carico dei proprietari scatenando una corsa al rialzo dei prezzi con l'unico obbiettivo di ingrassare sempre di più gli operatori a scapito delle proprietà e dei tifosi che rischiano di vedere le loro società fallire.

Adesso, tranne rara eccezione (Milan), le società sono sane.

E' chiaro che la competizione può avvenire tra squadre appartenenti allo stesso ambito.

L'Ajax può trovare una stagione d'oro, ma alla lunga faticherà a rimanere al vertice.

E' necessario trovare un modo perchè squadre dello stesso livello partecipino alle stesse competizioni e si possano dividere in modo più equo i ricavi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Formazione per Mediaset: Conti favorito su Abate.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Chiunque capisce l'ABC dell' economia, capisce la nefandezza del Fair Play Finanziario, che di Fair play non ha nulla, anzi mantiene lo status-quo. Spero in una Superlega senza UEFA.



Chiaramente, non andava accettato infatti ai tempi in cui fu pensato. 
Ormai le regole ci sono, e vanno rispettate se non hai modi funzionanti per eluderlo.

Anche se, ci pensi un attimo, le squadre storiche se la passano benissimo.

Siamo solo noi e gli sfinteristi nella melma totale.

Mettiamola cosi, quando è stato pensato, non era stato preventivato che Real e Barca, e la Premier, avrebbero preso un distacco cosi ampio dal resto del mondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiaramente, non andava accettato infatti ai tempi in cui fu pensato.
> Ormai le regole ci sono, e vanno rispettate se non hai modi funzionanti per eluderlo.
> 
> Anche se, ci pensi un attimo, le squadre storiche se la passano benissimo.
> ...



Il motivo è semplice: l’FPF è entrato in vigore proprio nel periodo in cui le nostre società stavano smantellando. 

E la sostanziale immoralità dell’FPF è proprio questa, cioè che una volta che vai giù non ti lascia più tornare su, perché una volta che sei giù DEVI indebitarti, per forza di cose, per creare delle squadre forti che ottengano risultati sportivi che a cascata inneschino il circolo virtuoso risultati -> aumento di fatturato - Ulteriore rafforzamento della rosa - ulteriori risultati - ulteriore aumento di fatturato e così via.

La UEFA non te lo lascia fare e di conseguenza se sei una piccola o una ex grande rimani sempre una piccola o una ex grande. 

Per questo la SuperCL che faccia schizzare alle stelle i fatturati dei partecipanti a danno dei campionati nazionali è ASSOLUTAMENTE VITALE sia per noi che per l’Inter. VI-TA-LE. Con buona pace dei milanisti che quando ne sentono parlare dicono che è meglio che non venga fatta.

Così quando la Rube giocherà la SuperCL e noi saremo in serie A a fare il derby col Monza ci divertiremo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il motivo è semplice: l’FPF è entrato in vigore proprio nel periodo in cui le nostre società stavano smantellando.
> 
> E la sostanziale immoralità dell’FPF è proprio questa, cioè che una volta che vai giù non ti lascia più tornare su, perché una volta che sei giù DEVI indebitarti, per forza di cose, per creare delle squadre forti che ottengano risultati sportivi che a cascata inneschino il circolo virtuoso risultati -> aumento di fatturato - Ulteriore rafforzamento della rosa - ulteriori risultati - ulteriore aumento di fatturato e così via.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non è cosi semplice, non è un' industria il calcio, nel vero senso della parola.

In un' azienda investi e ripaghi il tuo debito. 

Nel calcio, per competere ad alti livelli, se sei GIU, dovresti indebitarti di valori di 2 volte il tuo fatturato annuo, se ti chiami Milan.

Se sei ancora più piccolo, dovresti indebitarti di quante volte?? 5/6/7/8 volte il tuo fatturato annuo?

Capisci che non è sostenibile in tempi stretti?

Il Milan impiegherà dai 5 ai 10 anni a tornare veramente competitivo, *se tutto andrà bene
* , e non è detto.

Comunque credo siamo OT. 

Buona serata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è cosi semplice, non è un' industria il calcio, nel vero senso della parola.
> 
> In un' azienda investi e ripaghi il tuo debito.
> 
> ...



Se le cose continuano così anche più di 10 anni. Per questo ci serve quella competizione che faccia alzare di brutto i ricavi. 

Buona serata anche a te.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Maggio 2019)

Con la Spada di Damocle dell'Uefa oramai incombente non so che pensare. Meglio pareggiare, arrivare quinti ed accettare di buon grado (più o meno...) l'esclusione dalle coppe eventuale oppure sperare di arrivare quarti e battagliare poi? Che situazione di melma...


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky
*


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> *



Occhio a Pignatone


----------



## Ema2000 (24 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> *



Ben due ex che vorranno mettersi in luce,
partiamo già da 0-2 per loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri. Al VAR, Mariani.*



Oddio un altro Gobbo!!! 
altro macigno oltre le nostre difficoltà 
speriamo di battere il sistema rube


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri. Al VAR, Mariani.*



Finita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Partita da vincere, come una finale.
> 
> Purtroppo però tutto dipende dalla partita di Firenze, se la Fiorentina dovesse vincerla a San Siro farebbero il biscotto di sicuro. Bisogna sperare che il Genoa non perda costringendo l'Empoli a cercare perlomeno di pareggiare.
> 
> ...



La Fiorentina dovrebbe vincere con almeno 2 gol,
con un solo gol di scarto l'Empoli non può lasciar strada all'Inter e rischiare che un golletto del Genoa all'ultimo secondo, quando la Fiorentina è ormai sicuramente salva (dovrebbe subire due gol e l'Empoli passare da sconfitta a vittoria a Milano) lo mandi in B.

L'Empoli deve fare un punto e sperare che il Genoa non vinca. Se poi il Genoa stesse vincendo, assalto disperato negli ultimi 10'


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2019)

Io sono arrivato alla conclusione che perderemo a Ferrara
-> Gattuso esonerato dopo la brutta sconfitta 
-> La Roma ci supera
-> Andremo ai preliminari di EL
-> Rinunceremo di buon grado a fare i preliminari di EL

E tutto torna


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Maggio 2019)

Troppo importante sbloccare la partita prima delle altre per mettere pressione, per impaurire. Paradossalmente potremmo essere in una situazione psicologica che ci avvantaggia visto che non abbiamo nulla da perdere e tutto da guadagnare.
Il problema è: siamo in grado di sbloccarla nei primi 15'? Per me a fine primo, ahimè, il risultato sarà ancora bloccato sullo 0-0. Nei primi tempi noi solitamente siamo bloccati e non facciamo mai partenze a razzo, ma quanto mai domenica sarebbe FONDAMENTALE.

In ogni caso, noi tifosi possiamo avere la testa a Reggio Emilia (anche se temo sarà inutile) e Milano, la squadra no. Dev'essere concentrata e sul pezzo.
Spero giochi Conti e non Abate in modo da poter attaccare di più su quella che è l'unica fascia in cui di solito sviluppiamo. L'unico dubbio di formazione pare essere questo.


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2019)

Non mi interessa nulla, tanto a prescindere dal risultato, la squadra non verrà rinforzata a dovere, l'allenatore sarà quella mezza tacca che c'è ora, e in dirigenza metteranno gente che scopre talenti per fare plusvalenze.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> *



.


----------



## Ema2000 (25 Maggio 2019)

Mi era sfuggito che avessero posticipato la partita alle 20:30, allora non è del tutto vero che in lega non contiamo nulla, come qualcuno già si lamentava,

Io sogno Milan in svantaggio, Atalanta e Inter che si rilassano sul pari e noi che nei tempi supplementari la ribaltiamo con doppietta di Cutrone


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> *



.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Maggio 2019)

Oggi senza paura!!!

ForzaMilan!
Forza Empoli e Forza Sassuolo!


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo di vincere

E speriamo che Inter o Atalanta non vincano


----------



## andreima (26 Maggio 2019)

Sarà l unica partita della stagione che non guardo,per impossibilità,magari porta bene..forza Milan alla radio come Fantozzi però la seguo ahahha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito che avessero posticipato la partita alle 20:30, allora non è del tutto vero che in lega non contiamo nulla, come qualcuno già si lamentava,
> 
> Io sogno Milan in svantaggio, Atalanta e Inter che si rilassano sul pari e noi che nei tempi supplementari la ribaltiamo con doppietta di Cutrone



Dovevano posticipare per forza da regolamento. All'ultima giornata è garantita la contemporaneità in caso di lotte ancora aperte.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali:

Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.

Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ci credo poco. L'Inter e l'Atalanta vinceranno a mani basse purtroppo.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa nulla, tanto a prescindere dal risultato, la squadra non verrà rinforzata a dovere, l'allenatore sarà quella mezza tacca che c'è ora, e in dirigenza metteranno gente che scopre talenti per fare plusvalenze.



ottimo, pensavo di essere l'unico.

non vedo la luce in fondo al tunnel. anche con la CL non c'è futuro. io di questa partita sinceramente me ne frego, considerato anche che può esserci una squalifica.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



Vittoria e speranza!

CREDIAMOCI!!! FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

C'è da dare tutto. Forza ragazzi, dai!

E intanto noi tifosi possiamo permetterci di gufare anche un po'


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Comunque, tenendo conto che lo scudetto in italia non é in palio, squalificarti dalle coppe a fine Maggio equivale a dire, “scusate, abbiamo scherzato, fate conto che quest anno si é giocato per finta!”


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Maggio 2019)

Io ci credo!

Dai ragazzi!!!

Champions ed esonero notturno di Gattuso e domani mi sveglio felice un bambino...


----------



## Ema2000 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ormai quando mi accingo a vedere ogni partita del Milan sono contrastato da due sentimenti,
l'emozione del tifo e l'orrore di veder giocare questo Milan che mi urta


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2019)

Forza Milan


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Spal:Viviano; Cionek, Vicari, Bonifazi; Lazzari, Kurtic, Valoti, Murgia, Fares; Petagna, Antenucci.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini*



Finalmente quasi finisce sto strazio... non se ne poteva più


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Io guardo diretta gol Sky e leggo qui aggiornamenti di Spal Milan


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia che ansia

Ci giochiamo tutto oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo un po' come va


----------



## Ema2000 (26 Maggio 2019)

Intanto Leo Maldini e Gazidis a braccetto in tribuna, boh?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Hanno inquadrato l'arrivo in tribuna di Leonardo e Gazidis...tutto mi sono sembrati tranne che due persone ai ferri corti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Chi è quello tra Gazidis e Maldini?


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Occhio a Pignatone....


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Andiamo ragazzi!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Era un'azione pericolosissima diamine, fermata per fuorigioco inesistente nonostante il protocollo var


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ci hanno già annullato un'azione che era regolare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Sto guardando le 3 squadre impegnate nella lotta Champions.

2 sono accampate nelle aree avversarie una aspetta nella propria.....

Indovinate quale?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

mamma mia Piatek!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

inter empoli molto aperta x ora


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Madonna santa...Borini. Controllo osceno, tiro ancora peggio


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Sto cesso di Borini speriamo che sia l'ultima


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessie sembra un cavallo impazzito che corre a testa bassa....mamma mia...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Bonifazi che si è trasformato nel Thiago Silva dei giorni migliori


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Borini lol


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Non è possibile pensare che stiamo davvero giocandoci l'accesso in CL...sembriamo in scampagnata...MUOVETE IL CULO!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

assedio spal


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso catenaccio anche contro la Spal... Non molla


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Buona partenza dai, decisamente meglio delle ultime uscite


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Peccato davvero l'addio di Bakayoko è bravo sotto pressing a liberarsi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma dove lo vedete sto assedio Spal che abbiamo tirato già due volte nello specchio e una poco al lato?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia quanto stiamo sprecando....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Vabbè dai... I primi 4 tiri sono tutti del Milan


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo vedete sto assedio Spal che abbiamo tirato già due volte nello specchio e una poco al lato?


Si infatti... se non stessi vedendo la partita penserei decisamente peggio. Invece stiamo giocando meglio delle ultime uscite perlomeno...


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo vedete sto assedio Spal che abbiamo tirato già due volte nello specchio e una poco al lato?




Eh Infatti!! Eì un dominio Milan fino ad ora. Ma come si fa a dire certe cose????


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessie ha il QI di un'iguana appena nata.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Abbastanza pericolosi, mi aspettavo di peggio.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Suso via anche per 30 milioni...non voglio più vederlo...è davvero il limite peggiore della nostra rosa.
Sta solo sulla mattonella, fa sempre lo stesso movimento, perde 3/3 tempi di gioco tutte le volte, non torna mai


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Grandissima la Turca


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Gooool


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Bravo Hakan!


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile ha segnato il kebabbaro.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

Era ora


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Il turcooooooooooooo


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

gooooooooooooooooooooollllll

CALHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Calhanoglu!


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Maggio 2019)

Gooooollll!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Gooooolll


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

La turca!!!

Bravissimo a chiamare palla e bravo Kessie a servirla


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Goooooooooollllll


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

ha segnato il sassuolo!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Chala - Berardi!


Dai dai!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

La balistica del turco! 'tacci sua, all'ultima giornata!
Dai!


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol del sassuolo anche!
comunque bell'azione... per una volta...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Sassuolo in vantaggio.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma cosa ha fatto Gigio??


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

BERARDI!!!

Ha segnato il Sassuolo


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto Gigio??



si è fatto male esultando


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ce ne dice una giusta. Donnarumma sembra infortunato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

BERARDIIIIIIIIII berardiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Dai Sassuolo in vantaggio... Forza ragazzi


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> BERARDI!!!
> 
> Ha segnato il Sassuolo



Oddio...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Sto Dollarumma inizia proprio a non convicermi a livello fisico.. forse meglio liberarsi di sto pacco al PSG prima che si scopra qualcosa


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Sostituzione con Reina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> si è fatto male esultando



incredibile..........


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> si è fatto male esultando



No dai veramente... ci mancava questa


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol del Sassuolo


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha fatto Gigio??



gli è tirata la coscia durante il rinvio


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oddio...



calma, noi guardiamo solo l'inter.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora calma per carità, e ancora lunghissima sia a Ferrara che altrove


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma soldi buttati


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Goool


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Bene, 2-0.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

goooooooooooolllllll

KESSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessssssieeeee!!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessiieeeeeeee


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Stasera GRANDI, niente da dire. Forza ragazzi, ce ne andrà bene una quest'anno?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Bomba di Kessié!!! Finalmente centra la porta!!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessieeeeeeee


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

La vendetta di Mirabilia


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Kessieeeeeeeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Si son svegliati tutti oggi!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

*2-0 Kessie *


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Non succede... ma se succede


----------



## 6milan (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma é una mia impressione o la spl sta camminando?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

ma si son drogati oggi? la miglior partita stagionale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ancora non ho capito se la SPAL non é in campo o se noi possiamo giocare cosi quando dobbiamo vincere ed attaccare a tutti costi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

incredibile quello che sta accadendo. Manteniamo la calma


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Svegliarsi quando è troppo tardi siamo specialisti


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma bakayoko davvero non lo riscattiamo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia ragazzi...

MAMMA MIA! Speriamo bene.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ma é una mia impressione o la spl sta camminando?



per loro è un'amichevole eh.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Occhio ai cartellini, non facciamo sciocchezze stasera!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

miracolo incredibile del portiere dell'empoli


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si son drogati oggi? la miglior partita stagionale



se non si impegnano oggi che è decisiva quando dovrebbero farlo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Miracolo del portiere dell'Empoli!


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecco il ritorno di Gattuso subito


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito se la SPAL non é in campo o se noi possiamo giocare cosi quando dobbiamo vincere ed attaccare a tutti costi



Credo che il fatto di inseguire... io mi ricordo la partita col Siena già retrocesso nella stagione 2012-13 che ci giocavamo il terzo posto con la Fiorentina che stava dilagando col Pescara, mentre il Milan sotto fino all'80esimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecco infatti

1-2

CALMA


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Non c'è una partita in cui non si soffra...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

1-2 Spal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto é ridicolo Valeri? Se questo é il metro mancano gia diverse ammonizioni






Gol SPAL, ma vaffa


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

L'ultimo regalo di Abate.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Solita gestione dei gialli avversa al Milan...prima fallo uguale su Bakayoko senza giallo...Abate subito...

Eccola che prendiamo il goll....fancool


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma dai...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2019)

Qlc aggiorna la classifica ???


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma che diamo a fare 3 mln al secondo portiere se sto Pippa Reina deve fare la sedia?


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

ecco che accorciano...


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma non ci posso credere no... che cosa ha tirato questo... NOOOOO


----------



## R41D3N (26 Maggio 2019)

Certo che è un delitto non riscattare Bakayoko. Immaginiamoci se davvero lo prende l'Inter?!


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Sto culone...colpisce 10 volte di testa non va mai all'incrocio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

dio se non bestemmio guarda


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Per fortuna questa é l'ultima di Abate.
Rigore contro il Frosinone, adesso altro fallo che porta al gol subito. Una sciagura


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

ti pareva che si stava tranquilli per più di 10 minuti?


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

non so voi ma io ho l'impressione che questa partita non la vinciamo alla fine.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Maggio 2019)

Al primo tiro praticamente...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora per cortesia non difendiamo il risultato per 60'...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che diamo a fare 3 mln al secondo portiere se sto Pippa Reina deve fare la sedia?



ma se è entrata all'incrocio dei pali!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qlc aggiorna la classifica ???



Milan 68
Inter 67
Atalanta 66


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Uno dell'Empoli si è mangiato un gol grosso come una casa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Milan 68
> Inter 67
> Atalanta 66



Grz


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

dobbiamo fare il terzo, altrimenti iniziano ad avere paura e prendiamo goal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ci siamo abbassati un po. Speriamo di continuare ad attaccare e non ritornare al solito calcio di Gattuso...se lo facciamo ci sara il pareggio piu scontato di sempre


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Certo che aver preso gol contro lo Sperm


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ha pareggiato l'Atalanta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Atalanta Var....


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta pareggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Atalanta


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

vantaggio della Roma


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Maledetto Zapata


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Sogno sfumato ma si sapeva


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

E' stato bello crederci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Gol Atalanta Var....



Gol.concesso.... dubbio


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

Ladri, lo hanno convalidato


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E' stato bello crederci.




Veramente siamo sempre in Champions , sempre terzi.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

atalanta pareggia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Per me ci poteva stare anche il rosso per come é andato col piede (non colpendo)


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

l'atalanta è protetta dalla juve, non dobbiamo perdere potere gufante contro di lei


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ci vorrebbe un golletto del Genoa per mettere pepe alla gara di san Siro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta è protetta dalla juve, non dobbiamo perdere potere gufante contro di lei



Ho paura di un intervento dall' alto del palazzo


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho paura di un intervento dall' alto del palazzo



Arriverà è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Suso più lento di Bonifazi...lo odio


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

l'inter preme... ormai lo fa


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Maggio 2019)

Siamo al livello che manco con le mani siamo capaci...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

altra grande prodezza del portiere empolese


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto è deprimente Suso? Ma dai...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

mamma mia il turco fuori di poco


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Empoli non reggerà mai.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Inter pari all'intervallo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Empoli non reggerà mai.



L' Inter ha già fatto 19 tiri con 8 nello specchio. È solo questione di tempo e il goal arriverà. Dobbiamo pregare nel Sassuolo


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L' Inter ha già fatto 19 tiri con 8 nello specchio. È solo questione di tempo e il goal arriverà. Dobbiamo pregare nel Sassuolo



Cioè i tiri che noi facciamo in 4/5 partite.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma a Suso hanno messo i pesi di piombo nel sedere? Corre al rallenty


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L' Inter ha già fatto 19 tiri con 8 nello specchio. È solo questione di tempo e il goal arriverà. Dobbiamo pregare nel Sassuolo


Dobbiamo sperare in un vantaggio del Genoa... così magari si svegliano


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta pari all'intervallo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Che tristezza ci stiamo pure illudendo dell'Inter quinta a fine primo tempo


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Temo l'inculata, ma intanto vediamo di continuare a fare il nostro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sperare in un vantaggio del Genoa... così magari si svegliano



no, questo spingerebbe l'empoli ad uscire e scoprirsi. meglio che cerchino di tenere il pareggio


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che gol ridicolo ha preso il sassuolo e forse era pure da annullare. Non ce ne va mai bene una.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

45 minuti... dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Buon primo tempo per le occasioni create, peccato per il gol concesso che ora ovviamente ci spingerà a difendere il vantaggio a oltranza non cercando quasi per niente il terzo gol

È ancora tutto aperto, manca ancora un intero tempo. Però FACCIAMO IL TERZO


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Mega rissa a Sassuolo.

Mi sembra Sassuolo in 10


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Milan in vantaggio all'intervallo. Vantaggio meritatissimo. Gol preso davvero fortunoso e occasionale. Tensione altissima...da chiuderla con un altro gol almeno e poi sperare...sperare sperare...

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Ocio, espulsioni a Reggio Emilia


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Temo l'inculata, ma intanto vediamo di continuare a fare il nostro.



tutto dipende da quel che vuole la juve. scordatevi dell'atalanta. è già 3a


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Berardi si è fatto espellere


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Pure sta rissa inutile ma andate a fanc


----------



## Prealpi (26 Maggio 2019)

Vergognosa simulazione del giocatore dell'Atalanta


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mega rissa a Sassuolo.
> 
> Mi sembra Sassuolo in 10



Ufficialmente finita. Berardi espulso.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Vergognosa simulazione del giocatore dell'Atalanta



Speriamo che tra qualche anno finiscano in B.


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Col Sassuolo in 10 è finita davvero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2019)

Non so cosa sia successo ma cartellini rossi al Sassuolo mi puzzano.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma come espulsione?


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Vabbè dai, nel secondo tempo l'Atalanta la ribalta e l'Inter segna.

È stato bello finché è durato.


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2019)

Sassuolo in 10, l'Inde vince sicuro. Finita, ma si sapeva


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Eccolo qua l'intervento del palazzo. Lo avevo predetto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma espulso perché? Non stavo seguendo...


----------



## Prealpi (26 Maggio 2019)

Hanno trovato il modo di farci fuori, visto che il Sassuolo si stava impegnando


----------



## uolfetto (26 Maggio 2019)

bisogna sperare in prima battuta nel sassuolo, in seconda nell'empoli. e poi se dovesse andare bene pure nel tas. un po' troppe speranze.


----------



## giannigrenoli (26 Maggio 2019)

Berardi è interista


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Siamo impotenti di fronte a qualcosa che va al di fuori del campo. Ci tocca assistere a 45' dove ce lo mettono per l'ennesima volta in quel posto


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma se Inter e Atalanta finiscono entrambe a 67 punti chi va in Champions?


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma tanto espulsione o no l'Atalanta avrebbe vinto lo stesso


----------



## Prealpi (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma se Inter e Atalanta finiscono entrambe a 67 punti chi va in Champions?



Atalanta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Una roba da ufficio inchiesta


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma se Inter e Atalanta finiscono entrambe a 67 punti chi va in Champions?



atalanta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

A Sassuolo in scena una recita di alta scuola.. Confidiamo nel portiere dell'empoli va..


----------



## Prealpi (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto espulsione o no l'Atalanta avrebbe vinto lo stesso



Può essere però ti tolgono anche quella minima speranza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ma se Inter e Atalanta finiscono entrambe a 67 punti chi va in Champions?



La Dea


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ho visto... ma non c'è il var?


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Grazie a chi mi ha risposto, non ricordavo i parziali.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

La mia vera speranza è Caressa....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Io speravo nel Sassuolo. Ormai è finita. Sceneggiata degna dei peggiori teatri.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Neanche quotato in conferenza stampa "Al 45' eravamo terzi"


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Mi sembra di aver capito che Berardi è stato espulso DOPO il fischio finale del primo tempo, causa rissa. Ci mancava pure questa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2019)

speriamo che rimangano immutati i risultati


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> speriamo che rimangano immutati i risultati



Sassuolo in 10...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neanche quotato in conferenza stampa "Al 45' eravamo terzi"



Ti ci puoi giocare la casa.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Anche io ho sempre sperato nel Sassuolo. E continuo a sperarci, voglio credere che questa espulsione allucinante compatti la squadra nel resistere contro un sistema che la vorrebbe sconfitta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Solo un idiota cede alle provocazioni come lui. Tranne se non è arrivato un ordine dall'alto. A pensare male spesso ci si becca


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2019)

Noi cerchiamo di fare il nostro vincendo a Ferrara


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Espulsione diretta di Berardi nell'intervallo. Calcio marcissimo neanche in Burundi.


----------



## andreima (26 Maggio 2019)

Sassuolo in 10 come si fa dai


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ho quasi perso le poche speranze che avevo prima del rosso a Berardi...
Non ci voglio credere...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sempre sperato nel Sassuolo. E continuo a sperarci, voglio credere che questa espulsione allucinante compatti la squadra nel resistere contro un sistema che la vorrebbe sconfitta



Sinceramente dopo il gol di Berardi ho pensato a una congiunzione astrale ripensando ai suoi 4 gol contro di noi nella stagione che ha visto la decadenza e iniziare astinenza dalla Champions e poteva essere proprio lui a regalarci la Champions. Ma dopo che si è fatto espellere non posso credere più nemmeno a questo.


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2019)

Le decisioni arbitrali ci hanno massacrato, per il resto ci ha pensato il Milan, inteso come società, allenatore e squadra. Siamo mediocri ma la CL era ampiamente alla portata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sassuolo in 10...



Lo so.. ma può capitare un X lo stesso
+ che altro lo spero


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco. Ricominciamo a giocare per favore!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Madonna santa. Ma come si fa?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma Abate e Kessie che **** fanno????


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma cos'è sto schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che rischio, e quello di Musacchio era un fallo di mano nettissimo, anche in diretta


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Inter...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

eccolo


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol di Keita, Inter in vantaggio...

Preparare la vaselina.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi, non facciamo i ridicoli. Il punto è che non dovevamo trovarci in queste condizioni. Abbiamo buttato via ennemila partite, e ci siamo fatti recuperare 280 punti dalle altre quando eravamo terzi, tenendo una media da retrocessione.

Adesso sembra che ci siano congiunzione cosmiche contro di noi. Mi sembra ovvio, abbiamo lo 0.1% di possibilità di farcela, ed è solo colpa nostra (e del nostro fantastico gioco).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Vi avevo detto che l'Inter il goal lo faceva. È stato bello crederci per un po'


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Inter...è finita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Inter.....

Empoli retrocesso al momento


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora è solo conto alla rovescia per il gol dell'Atalanta, l'unica cosa che può salvarci è la tensione che ora l'Atalanta inevitabilmente avrà


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non facciamo i ridicoli. Il punto è che non dovevamo trovarci in queste condizioni. Abbiamo buttato via ennemila partite, e ci siamo fatti recuparare 280 dalle altre quando eravamo terzi, tenendo una media da retrocessione.
> 
> Adesso sembra che ci siano congiunzione cosmiche contro di noi. Mi sembra ovvio, abbiamo lo 0.1% di possibilità di farcela, ed è solo colpa nostra (e del nostro fantastico gioco).



E i punti che ci ha rubato la Juve? Che ha regalato all'atalanta?


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Atalanta, finita


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

finita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

E gol Atlanta....


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco. Pazzesco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E i punti che ci ha rubato la Juve? Che ha regalato all'atalanta?



la società avrebbe dovuto farsi sentire. inutile. tutti errori nostri


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Che vergogna sto Pippa reina che piglia 3 mln


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

È finita, in tutto per tutto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Finito tutto.


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Bene per fortuna anche vincendo non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Pareggio della SPAL. Della S P A L. Dallo 0-2 al 2-2 Basta!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Incubo...pari e gol Atalanta...ciao core...


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Uahahaahahah

Ma vaffa 

Finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si puo? Ma Reina é un portiere???? 

Come cavolo si puo? Dal 2-0 abbiamo sibito due gol da pesci assoluti. Suso che difende in area....


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Sparatevi, cialtroni.


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2019)

Saluti


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

è finita ragazzi..


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Occhio ai preliminari di Europa League...


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Finito tutto...


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Bene per fortuna anche vincendo non sarebbe cambiato nulla.



Gino avrebbe avuto qualche possibilità di rimanere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Meglio pareggiare va.. Almeno niente beffa


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Addio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Lo sapevo che non riuscivamo a vincere, ora mi aspetto il gol pareggio dell'empoli al 90esimo per bestemmiare di più


----------



## uolfetto (26 Maggio 2019)

eh ma il gomblotto del palazzo! che imbarazzo se ci legge qualcuno dall'esterno...


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Game over, ora l'esonero spero.


----------



## 6milan (26 Maggio 2019)

Appena la Spal ha iniziato a giocare siamo spariti come sempre, ma dove vogliamo andare ragazzi


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Esonero un secondo dopo la fine di questo scempio. Nemmeno in conferenza lo devono mandare. Via, a casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Molto meglio l'X


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2019)

Ci siamo complicati noi il cammino per la Champions, non questa partita


----------



## alcyppa (26 Maggio 2019)

Che manica di sfigati che siamo a partire dal cessazzo in panca che terremo sul groppone per almeno un altro anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Dopo l'abbiamo perso lo scudetto in albergo

Al abbiamo perso il terzo posto negli spogliatoi


----------



## 1972 (26 Maggio 2019)

per tutti quelli che criticano gigio: adesso tenetevi peppereppepe' reina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2019)

Patetici


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2019)

finita un altra stagione di *****


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto visto che siamo fuori speriamo che la Spal vinca per liberarci di Gattuso.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Madonna sto Suso sembra partire con i pesi dietro sto cesso maledetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Stocoro del milan è una m... lo cambissero... non lo sopporto...


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Dal paradiso all'inferno in 5 minuti...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Farsi rimontare così in una partita del genere comunque è rivoltante, vergogna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Suso é troppo lento per essere vero.

2-2 o 2-1, visto i risultati sui altri campi non cambia nulla.

Pero resta il fatto che questa squadra crolla ogni volta che conta e ci avviciniamo ad un traguardo.

Il crollo Champions dopo che l'Atalanta era praticamente fatta fuori
Coppa Italia
Ad Atene
Oggi


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

Io me ne vado a dormire è stato un piacere ( anche no )


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> A questo punto visto che siamo fuori speriamo che la Spal vinca per liberarci di Gattuso.


Se perdiamo facciamo i preliminari di el


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Io confermerei Gattuso...non so voi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Con le vittorie di Atalanta ed Inter è inutile pure vincere.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo facciamo i preliminari di el


Azz

Comunque rigore per L'Inter ora.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Farsi rimontare così in una partita del genere comunque è rivoltante, vergogna



.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo facciamo i preliminari di el



Non la faremo l'EL non preoccuparti...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E i punti che ci ha rubato la Juve? Che ha regalato all'atalanta?



E i punti che hai buttato nel cesso con la Fiorentina in casa? Con il Bologna? Con l'Udinese? Con il Parma? Colpa degli altri anche quelli?

Certo che sono furbi, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma non ti dovevi far trovare invischiato. Bastava una sola di quelle partite giocata con dignità, e saresti al sicuro adesso.


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Umiliati da una Spal sotto 2-0...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore per l'Inter...ahahahhahah


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2019)

Ero rimasto sul 2-0...


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E i punti che hai buttato nel cesso con la Fiorentina in casa? Con il Bologna? Con l'Udinese? Con il Parma? Colpa degli altri anche quelli?
> 
> Certo che sono furbi, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma non ti dovevi far trovare invischiato. Bastava una sola di quelle partite giocata con dignità, e saresti al sicuro adesso.



Su questo sono d'accordo e lo dico da mesi.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Non solo avevi 9 punti, NOVE PUNTI di vantaggio sull'Atalanta, ma in una partita in cui ti giochi la stagione ti fai rimontare da 2-0 dalla SPAL. Lo devono cacciare a pedate nel culo quell'uomo di m.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Siamo usciti dal campo, forse non hanno ben chiaro che con la sconfitta ci sono i preliminari di Europa League


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Farsi rimontare due gol dalla Spal, devono vergognarsi.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Farsi rimontare così in una partita del genere comunque è rivoltante, vergogna



Allenatore senza palle. Squadra senza palle.


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza palle. Squadra senza palle.



Come, c'è un post con 20 elogi.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Suso e Abate sul pareggio di Fares...le brutte statuine...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore assolutamente inventato per l'Inter...

Fallito... Tiè


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

rigore parato ma *assolutamente inventato*


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

I prescritti si sono pure sbagliati il rigore


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Icardi sbaglia il rigore...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma santo Dio ma come si fa?

Ma che è sta roba?


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2019)

squadra rientrata dagli spogliatoi svuotata....sembra che siano gli altri che debbano andare in CL.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

cioè anche col var confermano un rigore assolutamente inesistente???????????????????

ma a che ***** serve il var?????????????????????????????


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

L'Inter ha sbagliato il rigore...la SPAL ha sbagliato il gol del vantaggio...speriamo che la regola del gol sbagliato-gol subito


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore inesistentissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Me lo sento che l'empoli pareggia e noi ci inculiamo da soli. Sarebbe la ciliegina di melma sulla nostra stagione


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Che degrado...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Non solo avevi 9 punti, NOVE PUNTI di vantaggio sull'Atalanta, *ma in una partita in cui ti giochi la stagione ti fai rimontare da 2-0 dalla SPAL. Lo devono cacciare a pedate nel culo quell'uomo di m.



Il vero nodo di questo finale stagione é questo. Abbiamo perso 12 punti rispetto al Atalanta. Una cosa indegna.

Comunque vediamo se esonerano Gattuso e cosa succedra. Leggendo le notizie di questi giorni forse questa volta é quella buona per smettere di seguire il calcio per qualche anno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso comunque è un perdente...


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare. Finisse presto questa partita e questa stagione. Senza orgoglio


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza palle. Squadra senza palle.



E' una sciagura.
Me lo aspettavo con la radio in mano per ascoltare le altre, poraccio.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Se ti fai rimontare due gol dalla Spal la CL non la meriti a priori.


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Me lo sento che l'empoli pareggia e noi ci inculiamo da soli



È una settimana che lo dico: o vincono entrambe o una sbaglia e noi ci roviniamo da soli.


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Se Rattuso verrà confermato non guarderò una singola partita finche quel ridicolo sarà in panchina. Vergognoso.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone per Abate...ci voleva così tanto per cambiare quel buco in difesa?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Io NON voglio più ex milanisti in panchina non ho voglia di subirmi un anno con le pompe magna da parte di amiconi giornalisti ed ex calciatori maledetti che pensano solo al proprio amico


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigoreeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Rigore per noi ora che non serve più a niente


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

3 a1 Atalanta


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

3-1 atalanta


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta 3-1


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

3-1 atalanta..e una è andata definitivamente


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

gooooooooooooooooollll

KESSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Pure il #rigoreperilmilan che beffa


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

*Kessie 3-2*


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

L'empoli non pareggerà mai


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Dai dai


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

Siamo in mano all'Empoli praticamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Potevamo pensarci con Udinese Parma o Frosinone.. troppo tardi


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo sperare nell'Empoli

Ma ho già le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

O segna l'Empoli o tanti saluti


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo se sto ******* empoli ha voglia di salvarsi *****.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Atalanta 3-1 ennesima rimonta completata.

Adesso vediamo se l'Empoli fa il miracolo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto ci vorrebbe l'Empoli. Ma ormai...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo sperare che l Inter presa dalla paura si abbassi e che venga punita


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

3-1 Atalanta


----------



## uolfetto (26 Maggio 2019)

lo psicodramma a san siro quanto è quotato?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Solo Empoli ci può salvare


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

la spal sembra che si stia giocando la vita


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo non segni la Florentia Viola, altrimenti all'Empoli andrebbe bene anche la sconfitta.
Pazzesco a quali fili ignobili ci troviamo attaccati.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

vediamo se ha voglia di salversi sto Empoli


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

Mi chiedevo come mai Andreazzoli non avesse ancora fatto cambi..poi ho visto la panchina dell'Empoli...ommamma


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la spal sembra che si stia giocando la vita



...sono proprio amici...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

l'empopli si mangia un gol clamoroso


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Intanto sono fermi da 4 minuti per decidere sul 3 a 1 del Sassuolo, la mafia


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Sperare che una (quasi) retrocessa ti salvi la qualificazione in CL è un po' irrealistico...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Solo Empoli ci può salvare



Ho cambiato canale per seguirli...ahime...non ci sono speranze


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Tanti punti buttati grazie a quel cagasotto in panchina


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Speriamo non segni la Florentia Viola, altrimenti all'Empoli andrebbe bene anche la sconfitta.
> Pazzesco a quali fili ignobili ci troviamo attaccati.



In realtà mi sa che è giù anche così l'Empoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Occasione pazzesca per l'Empoli...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

L'Empoli però non sta praticamente più giocando


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2019)

Miracolo di Handanovic


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2019)

atteggiamento cmq che non va bene.....dopo il nuovo vantaggio....


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Empoli inutile.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Dopo cinque minuti convalidato il 3 a 1 dell'Atalanta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Occasionissima per l'Empoli!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho cambiato canale per seguirli...ahime...non ci sono speranze



Basta un tiro di melma che becca una deviazione casuale e si insacca a tradimento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol incredibile sbagliato di Farias a Milano. INCREDIBILE 

A tu per tu con Handanovic invece di tirare prova di saltarlo e fallisce miseramente


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma che **** ha sbagliato quell'asino empolese....


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Da dopo Torino Milan avrei potuto giocare 100 euro a occhi chiusi su tutte le partite dell'Atalanta e dell'Inter. E pure sulle nostre vittorie.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> In realtà mi sa che è giù anche così l'Empoli



Sono un punto sopra il Genoa, se perdono entrambe si salvano


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Comunque, giusto per parlare d'altro, Bakayoko è anche un buon colpitore di testa. Non capisco perché non riscattarlo. Un accordo sullo stipendio lo si sarebbe trovato.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Infortunio Perisic...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sono un punto sopra il Genoa, se perdono entrambe si salvano



Il genoa ha speso cash per sturaro deve salvarsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Che atteggiamento schifoso, ora tutti a difendere il misero gol di vantaggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Il karma dovrebbe punire l'Inter all'ultimo minuto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Dopo la buffonata di Berardi a fine primo tempo per me è tutto senza alcun senso


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Ancora non capisco l'ardore dei giocatori della Spal.
Francamente mi sfugge.
Le squadre salve se ne sbattono di correre, questi stanno dando l'anima.


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2019)

cmq giocando in questo modo qua......con questo tipo di mentalità che tipo di CL potremmo mai fare ? siamo a ferrara col fortino a difendere un 3 a 2.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

La cosa piu frustrante é che abbiamo perso 12 punti sul Atalanta. Una squadra che va in Champions giusto per prendere i soldi e basta.
Vendono mezza squadra: Ilicic, Zapata, Castagne e sicuramente altri tipo Hateboer, Mancini o De Roon


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Empoliiiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Empoliiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollll


dio mio gooooooooooooooooooollll


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

L empoli ha segnato l'empoli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Siiiiiiiii

Gol dell'Empoli!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Goal Empoli !


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

*Attenzione pareggio Empoli*


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ci credo


----------



## Brain84 (26 Maggio 2019)

Traore! Un nome e un perchè!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

GooooooooooooooooooooooooL EMPOLI




Wildbone ha scritto:


> Comunque, giusto per parlare d'altro, Bakayoko è anche un buon colpitore di testa. Non capisco perché non riscattarlo. Un accordo sullo stipendio lo si sarebbe trovato.



Bakayoko é nettamente il nostro centrocampista piu forte e decisivo


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

Io infarto ve lo dico


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> cmq giocando in questo modo qua......con questo tipo di mentalità che tipo di CL potremmo mai fare ? siamo a ferrara col fortino a difendere un 3 a 2.....



Mastica.... non vogliamo di certo andare in CL per vincerla dopo 10 anni in cui siamo fuori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

E per un altro anno le melme a.15' dalla fine sono fuori dalla Champions!


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto manca? Sto male, sto male


----------



## Ciora (26 Maggio 2019)

Seee e chi regge fino al novantesimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

GIOCHIAMO ORA

GIOCHIAMOoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Brain84 (26 Maggio 2019)

Traore dell'Empoli mi sta facendo piacere anche il nostro ex giocatore


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Imagine getting into CL but being disqualified by UEFA.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ho la testa che sta esplodendo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Imagine getting into CL but being disqualified by UEFA.



Chi se ne strafotte. Basta che i perdazzuri non ci vadano.


----------



## 6milan (26 Maggio 2019)

Il contropiede, questo sconosciuto


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

mi sto ******* sotto, maledetta ansia


----------



## Victorss (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi se l' Inter pareggia e noi non vinciamo io non rispondo delle mie azioni. Non ce la potrei fare davvero.
Impazzirei.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Chi se ne strafotte. Basta che i perdazzuri non ci vadano.



Eh, il problema è che se ci squalificano, ci vanno proprio loro, no? :S

Comunque, avremmo pagato per essere in questa situazione adesso, prima dell'inizio delle partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

io passo a seguire le elezioni. mi sto agitando troppo


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Chi se ne strafotte. Basta che i perdazzuri non ci vadano.



Beh se l'Uefa ci toglie di mezzo, ci vanno proprio loro no?


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco a guardare questi ultimi 10 minuti... troppa ansia


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

gol inter


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita, gol Inter


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Eccolo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

goal dell' Inter maledizione


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Nooooooo...adesso è finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Inter...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Eh, il problema è che se ci squalificano, ci vanno proprio loro, no? :S
> 
> Comunque, avremmo pagato per essere in questa situazione adesso, prima dell'inizio delle partite.


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Empoli inutilissimo. Almeno finiranno in B.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita.

Nainggolan


----------



## Victorss (26 Maggio 2019)

Goal Inter..finita..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2019)

Eh niente ..... Noi godiamo solo tre minuti. 
Ai nostri goal e a quelli degli altri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol subito in modo osceno dal Empoli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Gol Inter.... Solito gol qualificazione allo scadere del campionato...

Ma non è ancora finita


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Peccato, c'era aria di dramma sugli spalti di S.Siro.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine è giusto, noi non ce lo meritiamo....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

goal vergognoso preso dall Empoli. Squadra lunghissima. Invece di difendersi in area maledetti


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

scarso nainggolan, meglio zaniolo ahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2019)

Amarezza sempre sempre nostra


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Alla fine è giusto, noi non ce lo meritiamo....



Se solo fattuso avesse vinto 1 derby dio santo


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Le m erde è due anni che vanno in cl così... Che cul0


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Rendiamoci conto di quanto facciamo schifo.. fossimo stati noi davanti, scommetto che non saremo stati capaci di gestire il vantaggio.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Seconda espulsione intanto per il Sassuolo....PROTETTORATO JUVENTINO


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se solo fattuso avesse vinto 1 derby dio santo



Se solo ne avesse pareggiato almeno uno.. ecco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se solo fattuso avesse vinto 1 derby dio santo



Bastava anche pareggiarne 1


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> goal vergognoso preso dall Empoli. Squadra lunghissima. Invece di difendersi in area maledetti



Concordo, il loro centrocampo era nella meta campo del Inter e si sono fatti saltare da un passaggio normalissimo


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se solo fattuso avesse vinto 1 derby dio santo



bastava pareggiare il primo invece di perderlo a 10 secondi dalla fine.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

incredibile la nostra sfortuna. Non poteva essere una di quelle partite in cui subiscono il goal e poi finisce cosi. No ovviamente l episodio ci va contro


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Un uomo sdraiato per impedire che la palla passi sotto la barriera.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi se tutto ci può andare male tutto ci andrà male lo sappiamo, sto soffrendo ma in modo contenuto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Che ebete sto Traore


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

cIABATTATA DI CUTRONE...e intanto il Parma pareggia a Roma...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Maggio 2019)

Che sega Cutrone


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Caputtto ridicolo


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone è imbarazzante


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Cmq vabbè era solo per i soldi tanto Co sta squadra in cl ci andavamo a far ridere


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Non becchiamo 1 contropiede. 1.


----------



## 6milan (26 Maggio 2019)

Contropiede 5 contro 3, pallain fallo laterale, io nn ho parole


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Che sega Cutrone



Scarsissimo, via via


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

traversa empoli a porta vuota


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Traversa Empoliiiiiiiiiii pd


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

CAPUTO RIDICOLO VERGOGNATI SCHIFOSO cane


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Caputo palo a porta vuota...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile occasione sprecata dall'Empoli!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Traversa Empoli su gol gia fatto. Non ho parole. NON HO PAROLE


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Palo anche della Spal


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2019)

Che chiappe sta inde


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Pali contemporanei di Spal e Empoli. Pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Quanto manca alla fine di inter empoli?


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ci credo....colossale occasione Empoli


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2019)

ma se non siamo in grado di chiudere una partita con la spal ,dove vogliamo andare..


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quanto manca alla fine di inter empoli?



5 di recupero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2019)

Non andate a guardare la traversa dell'Empoli se siete deboli di cuore, addio


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

Si ma che palle, un po' di culo mai? In sette anni non lo meritiamo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

incredibile. gol sbagliato incredibile empoli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

5 minuti di recupero a San Siro. Assedio dell'Empoli. 

Altra occasione d'oro


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Vabbe ahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Altro gol mangiato del EMpoli. Paratona di Handanovic


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

non ci credo non ci credo


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Sta accadendo l'impossibile a San Siro


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Maggio 2019)

Traversa..
Che sfiga&#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Miracolo di Handanovic a corpo morto sull'attaccante dell'empoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Cmq non ci va mai bene nulla.. Mai..


----------



## Victorss (26 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non andate a guardare la traversa dell'Empoli se siete deboli di cuore, addio



L emblema dello schifo di quest' anno. Ce ne girasse una giusta ogni tanto, maledizione..eh niente è stato bello finché è durato


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

Cutrone fa veramente ridere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2019)

Non è possibile siamo dannati


----------



## Raryof (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita dai


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2019)

Tutto contro di noi, bestemmie a valanga


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita 3 a 1 Inter.
Gattuso vergognati.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

Inter 3


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita, 3-1 Inter

Grazie a tutti i punti buttati, grazie Gattuso


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2019)

Aspettiamo ste dimissioni dai


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

3-1 Inter. 


Ciao ragazzi, forse ci vediamo per la prossima stagione. Forse.


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Maggio 2019)

Che tristezza..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Serata da incubo. Ma era prevedibile su...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

sarebbe da annullare il gol all inter


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

Fallo nettissimo sul portiere del Empoli prima del gol


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2019)

Finita, addio gattuso


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

lo annulla. 1 minuto di speranza


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Fallo di Keita, Var

Però è finita comunque.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Era scontato, ora via a pedate nel culo l’incapace.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile sul 3-1 dell'Inter l'arbitro non vede un fallo incredibile!

Il bar rimedia.

Manca 1'


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Che assurdità.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Maggio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Cutrone fa veramente ridere.



Imbarazzante. Ha persino intralciato il tap in a Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

incredibile. hanno rischiato ancora.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (26 Maggio 2019)

Veramente incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2019)

Si può bestemmiare??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Succede di tutto nell'area Inter . Ma le melme si salvano


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Almeno sti cani sono in B ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era scontato, ora via a pedate nel culo l’incapace.



Assolutamente.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo noi regalato la Champions all'Atalanta. Ora resettare tutto


----------



## Dany20 (26 Maggio 2019)

E anche quest'anno una gioia l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

All'ultimo secondo altre 2 occasioni per l'Empoli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

che razzza d'un culo l'inter. mamma mia mamma mia


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2019)

è stato bello sperarci, non dipendeva solo da noi purtroppo, onore all'empoli che ci ha provato e avrebbe meritato il pareggio. Al Sassuolo e al suo vecchio presidente di ***** auguro giorni grami.


----------



## Victorss (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che razzza d'un culo l'inter. mamma mia mamma mia



Sono distrutto..preferivo un 3 a 0 Inter e basta..cosi fa veramente malissimo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

sembrava di vedere milan liverpool. mamma mia che culo mamma mia


----------



## andreima (26 Maggio 2019)

Si comunque berardi e da picchiare a morte


----------



## Prealpi (26 Maggio 2019)

Veramente che l'Inda vada in Champions è un insulto, mamma mia che sedere questi


----------



## andreima (26 Maggio 2019)

Non puoi rovinare un finale di campionato cosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

nonriesco ancora a credere qunti gol si sono mangiati quelli dell'empoli


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Già c'è stato il miracolo che l'abbiamo vinta, giocando una partita che definire oscena è un complimento. Purtroppo serviva anche un altro miracolo, ma era chiedere troppo. Troppi punti persi per strada e questo è...


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Fa male uscire così...ma se la sono voluta...adesso vediamo di non difendere ancora l'indifendibile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Spero nell'esonero immediato di Gattuso stasera stessa. Solo quello potrebbe farmi ritrovare un po' il sorriso.


----------



## fra29 (26 Maggio 2019)

Nel modo peggiore.. Maledetti..


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

L'inter è baciata dalla fortuna da anni. Però noi abbiamo solo da rammaricarci. Siamo stati quarti per due mesi e a un certo punto anche terzi. Abbiamo sprecato con Udinese e Sampdoria e in tante altre partite. Una squadra di cacasotto capitanati da un allenatore che, per quanto gli voglia bene dato il suo passato , è risultato non adeguato. Speriamo che ora tengano Leo e Maldini. Quest'estate c'è da lavorare tantissimo.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2019)

Solito culo Inter 
Incredibile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2019)

Che palle.


----------



## Lambro (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Già c'è stato il miracolo che l'abbiamo vinta, giocando una partita che definire oscena è un complimento. Purtroppo serviva anche un altro miracolo, ma era chiedere troppo. Troppi punti persi per strada e questo è...



Come alcuni anche io ho visto il Milan in streaming sulla tv/computer e diretta gol e poi lìinter su skygo nel cellulare.
Le differenze le ho notate subito, cioè l'inter nel primo tempo ha bombardato fisicamente e atleticamente l'empoli (che reggeva a fatica) tirando non so quante volte in porta, l'inter ha provato a fare sua la partita con decisione.

Noi ....giochicchiando, con un recupero palla sempre troppo indietro, con contropiedi buttati nel cesso sistematicamente da inizio campionato, con gente ferma in campo, con gente che non salta di testa per paura (allucinante Suso, l'unico giocatore al mondo brevilineo che nelle skil Corsa,Scatto e Colpo di testa ha 0 su 100 tendando sempre di inarcarsi per paura di farsi male alla testolina porellino e prendere dei gol da uno alto come lui come quello di stasera, solo che quello alto come lui di testa ci va deciso..)

Noi dobbiamo ripartire da una bella E.League, andare così con questo piglio in Champions vuol dire fare figure ORRENDE in tutte e 6 le partite, tutte e 6.
Anche stasera persino a difesa schierata c'era poco pressing sul portatore di palla spallino, gente che in area non marcava (ma il loro gol del 2 a 2 sarebbe da castrazione chimica per abate e suso, nonostante che pochissimi minuti prima fares si fosse trovato di nuovo tutto solo davanti a reina e si fosse per nostra fortuna incartato di testa).
INsomma una mancanza di cattiveria di coesione, Sacchi nella bella intervista di Condò ha ribadito come lui cercasse prima di tutto l'uomo, qui in questo Milan troverebbe davvero poca poca gente.
Ho visto roba brutta anche stasera, abbiamo problemi devastanti a fare i contropiedi ,abbiamo problemi enormi nel saltare di testa, abbiamo gente che è grossa come un armadio (kessie) poi di testa salta si e no 10 cm.
Abbiamo gente ferma, spazi larghissimi tra i reparti, io davvero non mi capacito come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare ad un passo dalla champions.
Il gioco che ha espresso questa squadra, la solidita' difensiva, sono da zona di meta' classifica , a vedere il gioco brillante dell'empoli facciamo pure da zona retrocessione.
E' un qualcosa di inspiegabile che questo Milan abbia raccolto cosi' tanto senza meritarlo un granchè.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Maggio 2019)

Giustizia è fatta, siamo stati troppo osceni per meritare la CL quest'anno. Se ti fai recuperare 10 punti dall'Atalanta non puoi recriminare sul culo degli altri, puoi solo prendere atto di essere una squadra di senza palle.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 6
Romagnoli 5
Musacchio 6,5
Rodriguez 6
Bakayoko 7
Kessie 8
Calhanoglu 7
Borini 6,5
Piatek 6
Suso 5

Reina 5,5
Cutrone 6
Conti sv

Gattuso 8

Peccato, bravi comunque oggi, nulla da dire a nessuno


----------



## Marco T. (26 Maggio 2019)

Inutile recriminare sulla fortuna della Inter. In fin dei conti linter prima dell pareggio doveva stare dull 3-0 poi da li in poi il solito culo però la colpa e solo nostra e dell incapace calabrese in panchina punto e basta.


----------



## Marco T. (26 Maggio 2019)

Cosa ti fumi la voglio anche io sta roba come fai a dare 8 all incapace?


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Quanto è assurdo che Ottuso stava per pareggiarla? Mai visto un allenatore cosi scarso in tutta la mia vita.


----------

